# Weeman's weeman



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

So proud of my new son that i wanted to post a pic or two on here to show him off lol he was born almost 4 wks ago now,12 wks premature at a stonking bodyweight of 2 1/2lbs! His name is Finlay and to me he looks to already be set on his road to muscledom lol

Lisa and Steph Sinton kindly got him his very own wee custom weight belt hand made for him,chufed to bits with it lol,its so small you could put it round your wrist,check out the little fella getting his Archer pose on already lol










:beer1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Lol awesome mate love the belt, hope hes doing all well being premature and all.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Hey nice one mate, 12 weeks early bet he really is a weeman, be a couple of weeks yet before the belt fits.

Well done to you and your wife matey.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Ahhh well done mate. so prowd


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice one mate, Chuffed for you.

P.s he has your Legs!! 

Geo


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well done matey


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

OMG! 12 weeks early, hope all is well mate, hew looks a little cracker, well done to you & the missus


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks very much guys,he's doing great,he'll be in hospital for a wee bit yet as his due date wasnt till 18th june,rough rule of thumb is aiming for that date and hopefully get him home 

give him a year then get him down the gym lmao


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice one pal hes a crakcer.


----------



## Newbie2k8 (Dec 18, 2007)

Not a usual name, but I know someone called Finlay. Grats mate!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Glad he's ok mate especially being premature, must have been slightly worrying when everythign started happening, but good to see everything is cool.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well done G, congrats and hope all goes well.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

nice one mate, my first was born 10 weeks early and everything is great hes now 9 years old,he was in special care for 4 weeks before he came home! hope he's home soon.


----------



## -S-K- (Feb 9, 2008)

Congratz m8.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrts brother ...our Son " Gunner " was born 9 weeks early at 1 lbs. 15oz. and you'de never know it now....your son looks great..truelly another miracle baby ..Modern techknowledy is amazing...make sure they rotate him often in his incubator so he doesn't develope torticollis and plagiocephaly...not trying to freak you out but these are some conditions that are common with preemee's...it happened to are son and it can be avoided if he is rotated often...Don't be afraid to be a pr!ck about it...If I knew then what I know now I would have insisted on it...it's just NICU's are often under staffed and sometimes need a gentle reminder from the parents...Love every second of it, ours is 3 and we still talk about our experieances in the NICU...makes them that much more special...Cheers


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

awesome belt! congrats mate!


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice pic mate. Glad everything is ok with the little guy.


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

Congrats mate!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

How is the bairn weeman, still doing good, our lass filled up when she saw the little belt on the wee fella...


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Mine too, she is very hormonal though....has he put on much weight yet weeman?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Chuffed for you mate being a Dad is ace. All the best to you and your lad.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Awsome mate. Congrats.

I have three children under 3yrs old, 1st was early but believe me mate, cherish every single second as time passes so quickly.

Also well done to Mrs Weeman, she obviously been through alot. They say going through labour is nearly as hard as dieting for a show!!! :beer1:


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Excellent stuff fella. Hope the wee'uns coming on grand since you posted. My bairn is 7 months now. Its absolutely flown over. But what a ride. You'll love it


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

wow thanks all for the feedback,been so fcked since i posted the thread i kept meaning to check back but the last weeks of prep will do that to you lol

wee Fin is doing awesome,since last monday he has put on 270g since last monday,he's up to a stonking 3lbs 13oz n a bit lol,this morning he was also moved out of the ICU into high dependancy and he is only on an oxygen sat monitor too,he's out the incubator and in his own wee perspex cot lol

His face filled out so much now he makes me look like a corpse lol hopefully wont be long now till the wee fella gets home and then he will really thrive.

Plus our wee girl is getting impatient and wants a hold of her little brother lol,she's turned into a right wee mammy (she's 3 lol)


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Brilliant news, mate.

I tell you what, it must be bloody stressful with all that going on aswell as prepping for a show - major hats off to you.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

cheers mate,the first show was on sat just there and i was way off to say the least lol but after the way these last few months have gone for me the victory has been to get to the stage in any sort of condition at all! My wife is a rock solid trooper and considering what she has just gone thru she deserves a medal to still be giving me 100% help and support on top of dealing with recovering and daily trips to the hosp to see the wean!

Next show this coming saturday,nabba scotland,hope to do my wee ones proud and come in as people expect to see me and not what they saw on saturday!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

thought i'd update this thread as been a long time since i did lol,just a quick few photo's of how my wee Fin has done,he's a wee fatty chunker now lol starting weight 2 1/2lbs and now he is about 7 months old and is 16lbs,and one noisy bugger lolol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

smashing little lad mate.....


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Mate congrates he looks sooooooo much better much healthier hes certainly a fighter thats for sure .


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Mate the wee man is looking great mate, I'm sure you & wife were worried about him being 12 weeks premature. My wife just had a little girl 9 weeks ago too, thats number five for me and time for the snip!!!

Young Finlay looking good!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

AND HE GOT HIS FIRST TOOTH ON FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Awwww, Bri, i didn't know this thread was here! No drama next year, i promise 

well, maybe not promise, but i'll try to keep it to a minimum


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

you havin another???


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Robsta said:


> smashing little lad mate.....





Robbyg said:


> Mate congrates he looks sooooooo much better much healthier hes certainly a fighter thats for sure .





SHAROOTS said:


> Mate the wee man is looking great mate, I'm sure you & wife were worried about him being 12 weeks premature. My wife just had a little girl 9 weeks ago too, thats number five for me and time for the snip!!!
> 
> Young Finlay looking good!


thanks guys  yep he is infinitely healthier looking now,still has loads of follow up apps at the hospital but thats normal,he is a determined wee baby thats for sure 

sharoots,omg mate,congratulations but i think i would have a nervous breakdown with 5 weans lol Ser went in and got sterilised a few months ago as the risks are to great to even have thought about another bairn,i'm going in to get the snip shortly too just to make doubly sure its never gner happen again!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Robsta said:


> you havin another???


NO!!!!!!!!!!!

both of our kids were early, both nearly died(our wee girl more than once) and i nearly died both times, very serious the second time round.....poor Bri had alot on his plate and i go and die on him????? not really fair on him, or the kids......so definately no more............shame, cause i LOVED being pregnant


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

My mrs had pre-eclampsia and nearly died on our first one....no probs on the second


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

weeman said:


> thanks guys  yep he is infinitely healthier looking now,still has loads of follow up apps at the hospital but thats normal,he is a determined wee baby thats for sure
> 
> sharoots,omg mate,congratulations but i think i would have a nervous breakdown with 5 weans lol Ser went in and got sterilised a few months ago as the risks are to great to even have thought about another bairn,i'm going in to get the snip shortly too just to make doubly sure its never gner happen again!


I'm glad we had a girl this time mate or we would've been like the Waltons. As soon as she was born I made appointment but have to wait six months, I'm not really looking forward to it but it's the least i can do for my Wife having my kids


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Well done and fantastic news


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

you'll be and recovered in no time mate,my mate got it done under local and said it was like 15minutes and done,was back to normal within about 48hrs


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Thinking about that myself, but too chicken sh1t.....


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

haha brian hes packed on the beef alright, hes looking great!

how old you brian - im wanting to go in a get the snip but my mate was gently persuaded otherwise because hes only 29, basically refused! tbh my doc is a bit of a tit and could see her giving me problems if i request it.

a few guys at my work had it done with some horror stories lol.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

omg mate he looks great! check the size of him!!

delighted bro hes gonna be a monster lol :cool2:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll tell you something, i'd have another million kids via section, with all the problems rather than go through sterilization again! For women its bad, they fill you up with air to be able to work on the tubes, and go in keyhole, i felt like i'd been beaten from the inside and NOTHING floors me, but this did....for guys i've been told its nothing, most guys are a little sensitive for 48 hours...........another thing, its more successful on men than women.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

blimey...i dont know if this is an old or new thread,cos you said he was 4 wks in june...but a late congratulations...and really hope the little chap is doing well and healthy...also out to mrs weeman,who had serious complications....but getting through this ordeal has obviously made you stronger and more determined for life!!!!

me n my missus have had many a very scary turns for the worse,but glad to still be here,breathing...wish you all the best with the littlun....will be a goodun with folk like yourselves!!!


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

weeman said:


> you'll be and recovered in no time mate,my mate got it done under local and said it was like 15minutes and done,was back to normal within about 48hrs


I hope so mate

I think I have to 'Jack Off' into a tub two months later for them to see if it was a success.

My mate was telling me about his work colleague who's in his 50's who had to go and give a specimen in after he got the snip. He never took a sample with him and went down to the hospital were the nurse told him he would have to come back with a sample and give him a tub for his ' mess '. Annoyed that he would have to come back at a later date he took the tub and went to the toilet to give a sample but after a few minutes he couldn't get it up so he called his wife into the toilet with him. He told my mate that he was feeling his wife's boobs etc etc and spanking the monkey at the same time when he heard a knock at the door, it was the nurse who told him and her to get out. When they both got out of the toilet the disgusted nurse told him it was illegal to do that in public premises and he would get done. Embarrassed, him and her got out of the hospital as quick as possible and he has never given a sample in.

I know the couple and they aren't exactly Brad & Angelina and every time I see him it makes me laugh so much. I'll make sure I have a sample with me as that would be my luck getting caught. :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

coco said:


> haha brian hes packed on the beef alright, hes looking great!
> 
> how old you brian - im wanting to go in a get the snip but my mate was gently persuaded otherwise because hes only 29, basically refused! tbh my doc is a bit of a tit and could see her giving me problems if i request it.
> 
> a few guys at my work had it done with some horror stories lol.


They CAN'T refuse completely, its your body! They did try to convince us otherwise, a doctor who has perfectly healthy kids, no problems etc, i wouldn't move out of the room until they gave me a date for surgery! I refused for Bri to get it done first, i wanted it for the family i already have and they gave in, the doc who referred me to the gyno suite at the hospital was concerned that the hospital would say i was too young and that i might not know what i was doing......but said i had to convince the hospital staff and surgeon not him.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

BTW I'm 27


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

coco said:


> haha brian hes packed on the beef alright, hes looking great!
> 
> how old you brian - im wanting to go in a get the snip but my mate was gently persuaded otherwise because hes only 29, basically refused! tbh my doc is a bit of a tit and could see her giving me problems if i request it.
> 
> a few guys at my work had it done with some horror stories lol.


The doc tried to convince me not to get it too. It's like, What happens if one of your kids dies? What if you wanna have more? I said to him I've 5 kids I don't want anymore, my family is complete and my wife has got her wee girl that she's wanted for years. I'm currently on waiting list.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> They CAN'T refuse completely, its your body! They did try to convince us otherwise, a doctor who has perfectly healthy kids, no problems etc, i wouldn't move out of the room until they gave me a date for surgery! I refused for Bri to get it done first, i wanted it for the family i already have and they gave in, the doc who referred me to the gyno suite at the hospital was concerned that the hospital would say i was too young and that i might not know what i was doing......but said i had to convince the hospital staff and surgeon not him.


yeah i thought that,

its just i can be talked into just about anything lol

guess ill just need to stand my ground, ive got 2 already and thats plenty for me.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

SHAROOTS said:


> The doc tried to convince me not to get it too. It's like, What happens if one of your kids dies? What if you wanna have more? I said to him I've 5 kids I don't want anymore, my family is complete and my wife has got her wee girl that she's wanted for years. I'm currently on waiting list.


sorry for the OT

how long is the waiting list for you mate??


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

SHAROOTS said:


> The doc tried to convince me not to get it too. It's like, What happens if one of your kids dies? What if you wanna have more? I said to him I've 5 kids I don't want anymore, my family is complete and my wife has got her wee girl that she's wanted for years. I'm currently on waiting list.


They said to me "what happens if there is a terrible accident and both your kids die!!!!!!'

my reply?

'So you think having another two would make up for that?????? you have issues!I saw many parents lose a child, having another would NOT replace what they had lost!'

appointment booked! They try to shock you into giving up as so many go back to have it reversed, my reasons were not the same as most, i did it because i HAD to, we have been lucky to keep both of our little trouble makers, i have been told that both me and Fin might not have made it if i hadn't been so healthy, had a good diet and stayed active(during Bri's prep i automatically eat clean, do cardio etc)


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

coco said:


> sorry for the OT
> 
> how long is the waiting list for you mate??


They told me 6 months, the doc also said the hospitals over here would rather I waited 6 months too.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't cry over the pics Lin, both our kids just get on with getting better, it makes them, and us stronger, he is one of only a couple of babies born preemie around the same time who hasn't had to be re-admitted to hospital since his discharge, he is heaviest out of em all, even the ones born heavier and is ahead of his corrected age goals  There are many families who aren't as lucky as us. The fact that either of our kids is here is all the reason i need to smile, so i'm very wealthy in the parts of life that matter and have learned a lot along the way too


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Robsta said:


> Thinking about that myself, but too chicken sh1t.....


Hang on, did I read that right???   :lol:



Mrs Weeman said:


> I'll tell you something, i'd have another million kids via section, with all the problems rather than go through sterilization again! For women its bad, they fill you up with air to be able to work on the tubes, and go in keyhole, i felt like i'd been beaten from the inside and NOTHING floors me, but this did....for guys i've been told its nothing, most guys are a little sensitive for 48 hours...........another thing, its more successful on men than women.


It's odd, I was sterilised and I had no problems - in and out of theatre in 30 mins, yeah I felt a bit crampy (like period pain) and had that funny shoulder stitch but I was back at work 2 days later (lifting heavy boxes too :whistling: ) - I took paracetamol the first night so I could sleep but that was it....

The Doc didn't want to refer me because I've had no kids but she did it because 'The consultant won't allow it anyway'...WRONG!!! Took seconds to convince him. He asked me what would happen if I met a bloke and he decided he wanted kids a few years down the line - I said, 'we split up - he's now with a woman who already has 3 and wants more' - op granted.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Well done Mr & Mrs WeeMan.

He's a cracker.

Big Lad at 12 weeks premature. Good on him.


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Someone has left the little fella hanging for a high five! Congrats to the weeman family, all the best :beer:


----------

